# Моя победа над головокружением. Возможно, поможет кому-то вылечиться и не делать мои ошибки!



## Яна1980 (10 Дек 2015)

Началось все 5 лет назад. Днем почувствовала слабость, а ночью случился первый приступ головокружения. Он был такой силы что я не могла встать с кровати. Перед глазами всё крутилось несколько часов. Вызвали скорую, увезли в больницу, поставили «Синдром позвоночной артерии», кавинтон в капельницах и выписали. Легче не стало, все время стала кружиться голова и днем и ночью. Помимо головокружения добавились сильные головные боли, мушки в глазах. Начался ад под названием «хождение по врачам». Каждый новый врач ставил свой диагноз «ВСД», «Остеохондроз», «Защемление нерва», «Синдром хронической усталости», «Смещение позвонка». Неврологи, остеопаты, неврапотологи, психологи, психотерапевты. Клали в больницу-кавинтон, ноотропы, физиолечение, антидепрессанты, сеансы психолога, аутотренинг и по новой.4 года постоянного лечения и никакого улучшения. УЗИ, МРТ, рентген, всевозможные обследования результат-всё в норме. Присоединились панические атаки, стало жутко выходить из дома, земля качалась, по лестницам идти было невозможно из-за страха упасть, ночью постоянное ощущение качания как на лодке. Нереальная худоба, зеленый цвет лица, выпадение волос всё это как завершение образа.
Один раз я попала на прием к очередному ( я считала их за 4 года было примерно 20) неврологу и она мне задала вопрос: а уши вам проверяли? Я засмеялась причем тут уши? Дали направление к отоневрологу и с этого дня началась новая жизнь.
Отоневролог провела мне специальные пробы и сразу поставила диагноз ДППГ доброкачественное позиционное пароксизмальное головокружение «каналолитиаз и купулолитиаз».  Оказывается дело было в отолитах (камнях во внутреннем ухе) и избыточном количестве воды во внутреннем ухе. При любом движении головы начаналось головокружение именно из-за камней этих. Причина этого заболевания в моем случае частые перелеты, которые у меня были.
При наклоне головы под определенным градусом у меня был жуткий нистагм, глаз как бы ходил из стороны в сторону. Стали делать маневры Эпли (про процедуру советую посмотреть ролики в Интернете) , после них была тошнота и полное побеление в глазах. Сделали маневры 4 раза улучшение было но не до конца.
На этом сайте я прочитала про девочку с аналогичной проблемой она ходила по врачам 7 лет и ей дал доктор схему лекарств которые я у нее позаимствовала. Победить головокружение окончательно помогли следующие лекарства: циннаризин 3 раза в день, триампур композит 1 раз в неделю, драмина 3 раза в день, предуктал М.
Когда я первый раз выпила эти лекарства начало происходить нечто странное из головы как будто начала выходить вода, спала пелена с глаз, в голове появилась легкость, уши стало сильно закладывать и в ушах  стала двигаться вода. Я не верила своему счастью, я была здорова! Меня не качало!!!!
Через 3 месяца приема лекарств головокружения полностью прошли.
Осталась только неврология, страх выходить на улицу, страх упасть, страх что снова это начнется. Врач мне назначил Атаракс ½ 3 раза в день. Также пью циннаризин когда чувствую несвежую голову.
Друзья если у вас аналогичные симптомы сразу бегите к ОТОНЕВРОЛОГУ! Не мучайтесь как я столько лет!!
Вот и всё собственно, всем здоровья! Может кому-то поможет моя история.


----------



## Kotenok (10 Дек 2015)

> " На этом сайте я прочитала про
> девочку с аналогичной проблемой
> она ходила по врачам 7 лет и ей дал
> доктор схему лекарств которые я у
> ...



 Кажется догадываюсь от куда это всё взято. Рада за Вас, что помогло. Я два года прожила без этих проблем.


----------



## Яна1980 (10 Дек 2015)

Kotenok написал(а):


> Кажется догадываюсь от куда это всё взято. Рада за Вас, что помогло. Я два года прожила без этих проблем.


Хочу лично сказать вам спасибо. Наверное вы и не думали что в буквальном смысле спасете кого-то. Поэтому и я написала, может еще одного человека удастся спасти)))


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (10 Дек 2015)

Яна1980 написал(а):


> я была здорова!


Яна! Поздравляю! Вы молодец!


----------



## Яна1980 (10 Дек 2015)

Спасибо! еще немножко осталась нервозность, но надеюсь что и она пройдет.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (11 Дек 2015)

Яна1980 написал(а):


> Спасибо! еще немножко осталась нервозность, но надеюсь что и она пройдет.


Мы  в вас верим! Удачи!


----------



## Kotenok (11 Дек 2015)

*Яна1980*, только хочу чуть-чуть Вас огорчить, чтобы Вы не расслаблялись. Неврозность Ваша уберется, но со временем. И с этим Вы справитесь)))) Только есть одно но, периодически, если даже не очень редко всё может вернуться((( Поэтому рекомендую, этот комплект медикаментов иметь при себе. Осообенно триампур и драмина.
Да кстати, Вы как в такой убойной дозировке переносили драмину 3 раза в день. Я от 1/2 таблетки если на ночь встать не могла и пила только утром и один раз. Да и ещё, не знаю уловили Вы эту тонкость или нет, надо ограничить себя в употребление соли и воде 1200мл в сутки.
А сейчас данный комплекс препаратов мне не помогает (тоже будьте готовы и к этому), т.к. на данном этапе уже больше недели хожу с обострением (сильная головная боль и боль в глазах), а от этих препаратов становится только хуже и боль поменяла характер.  Так что в нашем с  Вами случае надо быть ещё более внимательным к своему здоровью.
УДАЧИ!!!


----------



## Яна1980 (11 Дек 2015)

Спасибо Вам. Желаю и Вам большой удачи и больше не встречаться с этой гадостью((


----------



## Алла1982 (8 Дек 2016)

Скажите,а эти маневры обязательно делать? Ведь если отолиты в полукружных каналах,то никакими лекарствами их не убрать оттуда. У меня тоже самое,но никак не могу найти отоневролога, владеющего маневрами. В Кишиневе вообще таких нет- только неврологи и лоры. Выписали бетасерк и все. Нужно обязательно сначала маневры,а потом лекарства или можно обойтись только таблетками? Я посмотрела видео с различными маневрами,но самой их выполнять страшновато, а специалиста нет ((


----------



## Dina1989 (20 Апр 2019)

@Яна1980, здравствуйте. Как у вас дела с головокружением сейчас? Всё прошло? У вас дппг было? Оно подтвердилось?


----------



## Ююю78 (16 Дек 2019)

@Яна1980, подскажите, как ваши дела? Я 8 лет лечила шею, а оказалось ДППГ.


----------



## kola (29 Ноя 2020)

@Яна1980, здравствуйте.
Как ваши дела?
Как вы себя чувствуете?


----------

